# Stand back, barmy army alert...



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

not 1, not 2 but THREE rescue collies

2 of loosley "border" parentage and 1 maybe smoothie x kelpie or maybe a welsh sheepdog...

you decide (all three came from Ireland)

Our first rescue "Glen" 5 years old and a real poser










2nd up came "Tilly" now 6 years old










and lastly "Madie" a 2 year old girly


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning photos...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Stunning dogs, jealous of your lawn...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

househens said:


> Stunning dogs, jealous of your lawn...


the pic of Maddie (the red BC) is at the Border Collie trust, our lawn looks like the Somme after the battle due to Glen digging for stones and the 2 of them racing round like demented jack rabbits (see pic of Glen)...


----------



## Echuca Working Collies (Sep 17, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> not 1, not 2 but THREE rescue collies
> 
> 2 of loosley "border" parentage and 1 maybe smoothie x kelpie or maybe a welsh sheepdog...
> 
> ...


Hi

Great photoes of your gorgeous dogs. Lucky you and lucky them 

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

Loving your Tan collie, but they're all stunning 

SJ


----------

